# Fluids change first time



## Tancho (Mar 13, 2021)

I get 2011. R35 SPEC-V few months ago...i want to change engine,gearbox and differentials oil...
It was tuned but never raced,used before and will still be used as i daily will few pulls sometimes...
I was looking for AMSoil products...any other suggestions?
Also for engine oil filter what to use?
HKS,OEM or something else?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Think the fluids come down to people’s personal preference. Just stick a Nissan filter on as they do the job and there cheap.


----------

